# Advice on Dashboard Mark



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Hoping someone can help me!

I have a mark on my dash left by by phone holder! I got a dash mount thinking it would stop the marks being left on my windscreen. The mount itself is great but much to my horror when I removed the mount I was left with this:










Its not a sticky residue, it looks more like a discolouration if that makes sense. The mount itself is a suction mount which has a clip on it like many of the screen mounts. I'm not sure if the pressure caused my the suction has done this and its irreversible?

Any help greatly apreciated as the car is only 2 months old 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sure somebody will offer better advice than me, but for a quick fix try the Autoglym Vinyl and rubber spray - spray some on to a micro fibre cloth and wipe over the mark but dont let it dry or it will leave a shine! infact perhaps do the whole dashboard and see how it looks after? if not maybe hot water and a tad of soap?


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Buddy,
Get a hairdryer on it and heat it up a little untill you see it come out :wink: Cant really see in the pic if it has made an indent in the material, if it has some heat will get it out.


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi both,

Thanks for the replies.

It doesn't feel like an indent, Shyde mate but am willing to give anything a go!

Am just off out to try the soap and water approach! Will report back and try and get a better pic now its light.

Update.... Soap and water didn't make any difference. I have a horrible feeling that any polish will only make the mark more visible if thats possible!!

Just going to go and steal my mrs' hairdryer to see if I can melt the dashboard!


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

OK, put the hairdryer on it for a bit and nothing happened 

The more I run my finger over it the more I think I can feel a slight indent but am not sure if I'm imagining it!

I did get a bit worried that I may crack or melt the dash so if I'm honest I only put the heat on it for a minute or so, then let it cool a bit then tried again. I tried this about 3 times, It certainly felt hot to the touch. How long is it safe to hold the heat on it for?

I've taken some more pics from various angles. I took one from through the windscreen too, thats how visible it is. In the dark the mark looks darker than the rest of the dash and in the light it looks lighter.... not sure if that is the symptoms of an indent?

Sorry that some of these aren't very clear but its very hard to get a decent pic of it.










All the pics below are following the soap and water plus heat!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm - Try this and see if you have any success?

http://www.ehow.com/how_5780691_remove- ... board.html


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

window cleaner/alcohol?


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

The more I've messed with it and rubbed my finger over it I'm thinking its an indentation [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Spoken to Five Oaks Audi and they put me on to a guy they have used in the past to fill screw holes from permanent mounts, they said his work is fantastic. Just spoken with him and it turns out he lives about 10 minutes from me. He's going to give me a call when he gets a spare half hour and will pop round to have a look hopefully early next week.

Thanks very much for all your help guys..... will report back when I've spoken to him.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff! Let us know his method for sorting it?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds good. And close too.

It'd be a shame if he turns up and finds that actually it's nothing on the dash at all and is just a Mysteron.

Have you tried Captain Scarlett?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Did you find a solution to this, it almost looks like the dash has faded, if it has, products will either help mask, or will only mask for a while..

Try some heat or maybe some steam, just be careful as steam can dry out and damage plastics..


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Am still waiting to hear from the interior repair guy. Am going to chase him later I think!


----------



## daveyboy527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Guy has been round to have a look.

He reckons he can fix it, he doesn't think its an indent. Its more likely a discoloration. He said its one of those things thats hard to fix because its in such a visible place and because the dash is textured it makes for a harder job.

With that said, he says that he can recolour and blend the dash! Five Oaks Audi use him to do their repairs, so he must be good! He's doing it as a private job for me, so no Audi fee's which is nice!

Looks like he'll be doing the work next week, will let you know what he does exactly and how it looks!


----------



## cheekychicco (Apr 7, 2015)

Did you get this resolved


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

cheekychicco said:


> Did you get this resolved


He's not been seen on the forum since 2013 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------

